# anyone have a net for home?



## Up North (Jul 3, 2008)

Winter is moving in on us up here in the north country and our golf days are very limited. I'm thinking about setting up a hitting area for me and the boys to use during the winter. I have a 36ftx36ft heated shop with 12ft ceilings, I'm thinking about setting up one of those nets and having about 8ft of astro turf carpet running from that to where the hitting mat will sit. I have plenty of room and won't have any issues with hitting a full driver. 

Anyone else have a set up at home like this? Or does anyone have a net to hit into? Looking for ideas and suggestions.

Buck


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I was thinking of setting a net up in the backyard too. I think that at least this way if you cant make it to the course you can at least still swing your clubs, a down side of the net is that you cant see your ball flight. So although you might be having a swing and feeling good about it, you could be developing a slice or a bad habit in your swing. So that could be something to watch.

Also make sure the net isnt to tight and that the ball cant hit anything soild and come bouncing back at you just as hard as you hit it!


----------



## Up North (Jul 3, 2008)

Surtees said:


> I was thinking of setting a net up in the backyard too. I think that at least this way if you cant make it to the course you can at least still swing your clubs, a down side of the net is that you cant see your ball flight. So although you might be having a swing and feeling good about it, you could be developing a slice or a bad habit in your swing. So that could be something to watch.
> 
> Also make sure the net isnt to tight and that the ball cant hit anything soild and come bouncing back at you just as hard as you hit it!


all good points. I almost took one to the nuts earlier this season, a buddy had a couple trees in front of him and I thought I was in a safe spot on the other side of the cart but wouldn't you know...the ball hit a tree, careened through the golf cart and found it's mark on my left thigh.

Happened so fast, lucky I was able to move just a bit before impact or I would've sounded like Shirley Temple the rest of the round.

Buck


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Up North said:


> all good points. I almost took one to the nuts earlier this season, a buddy had a couple trees in front of him and I thought I was in a safe spot on the other side of the cart but wouldn't you know...the ball hit a tree, careened through the golf cart and found it's mark on my left thigh.
> 
> Happened so fast, lucky I was able to move just a bit before impact or I would've sounded like Shirley Temple the rest of the round.
> 
> Buck


That would of hurt but it could of hurt a lots more....
Once I hit a way ward tee shot and it hit straight into the ball pocket of one of my playing buddies golf bag. There can be a lot of force behind a well hit or miss hit golf ball.


----------



## Up North (Jul 3, 2008)

Surtees said:


> That would of hurt but it could of hurt a lots more....
> Once I hit a way ward tee shot and it hit straight into the ball pocket of one of my playing buddies golf bag. There can be a lot of force behind a well hit or miss hit golf ball.


Now that is some funny stuff right there. Too bad you didn't have that on video, could have made some $$ on that one. FOUR!!!!!!


Buck


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I had a net in my warehouse for a few years and working pretty much alone, when I needed to decompress, I would go hit a dozen shots and feel a lot better. I didn't really think about it as serious practice.

One thing I nearly learned the hard way was that the net would stretch a lot. The first time I hit a shot into it, the net stretched about two feet and the ball hit the concrete wall behind the net. Fortunately, it rebounded over my head instead of into my head. Make sure the net absorbs the shock and drops the ball gently to the ground.

Speaking of the ground, put some foam under your astroturf to cushion the ball when it drops. It'll keep them from rolling around the place.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

that sounds like some good advice there dennis!


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

A friend of mine has one set up in his garage. its good for just hitting the ball or like Dennis pointed out stress refief.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I've sort of had this thread on my mind and thinking maybe I'll get a net for the backyard. With an extension cord and a clip on spotlight I have, I could even shine light on the hitting mat and use it at night when it's not so hot outside.

Hell, around Miami, that would qualify me as a "Resort"...


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

cool is the nightly rate cheap if we want to stay the night?


----------

